# Disabled Great Dane Dumped In St Neots Area Of Cambridgeshire



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

This is Trench, who was found abandoned on 3rd March 2011 in a trench (hence the name) in the *St Neots area of Cambridgeshire*. 

He has been put at around 14 weeks old by the vet who contacted Daneline about him. As you can see, he has a deformed leg and Daneline are trying to trace where he may have come from. Does anyone remember seeing a litter of blue or black puppies in the Cambridge area or possibly further afield with a boy with a deformed leg or even know of a litter born approximately 14 weeks ago?
Now that he is in Danelines care he will be going to see a specialist on 11th March to see what can be done for him and also run DNA tests to hopefully determine where he came from.

If anyone has any information regarding Trench, please contact Sue or Lissi at Daneline on 0117 972 3343 or 01460 52676

This is Trench, who was found abandoned on 3rd March 2011 in a trench (hence the name) in the *St Neots area of Cambridgeshire*. 

He has been put at around 14 weeks old by the vet who contacted Daneline about him. As you can see, he has a deformed leg and Daneline are trying to trace where he may have come from. Does anyone remember seeing a litter of blue or black puppies in the Cambridge area or possibly further afield with a boy with a deformed leg or even know of a litter born approximately 14 weeks ago?
Now that he is in Danelines care he will be going to see a specialist on 11th March to see what can be done for him and also run DNA tests to hopefully determine where he came from.

If anyone has any information regarding Trench, please contact Sue or Lissi at Daneline on 0117 972 3343 or 01460 52676


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thats awful... what a beutiful dog tho... stunning and looks so lovely.
i love great danes but could never have one as we only have the finances to live in small houses! LOL
i love him and wish you all all the best in tracing whom ever did this to him.
cowards!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> thats awful... what a beutiful dog tho... stunning and looks so lovely.
> i love great danes but could never have one as we only have the finances to live in small houses! LOL
> i love him and wish you all all the best in tracing whom ever did this to him.
> cowards!


ditto, i love great danes as well but can't have one. it's not the size of them it's the amount they eat. i couldn't afford the food bill. a friend of mine has 2 in a house that's a touch smaller then mine and her house doesn't feel small with them in it. sounds like she's got a couple of horses running around the place though.

how could anyone do this to a pup, just abandon him like that. some people don't deserve animals.


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope the breeder or whoever is responsible for abandoning that gorgeous dog is found and punished. 

If need be i'll find a space for him at our house : victory:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor boy. ets hope they can fix his leg. I would love one of these dogs


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

gosh who would do it?He is beautiful,I hope they can help him :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Poor pup - looks like it could possible be Rickets in the leg ?


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

I hope his leg can be fixed and a loving home be found for the beautiful boy goodluck Trench :flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

hes gorgeous.they should be ashamed thats disgusting. hope they can sort out his leg and give him the life he deserves


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im disgusted by this. That poor puppy is beautiful and his previous owner/breeder is a disgrace. It looks to me like a problem with his growth plate.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

oh my... look at those eyes, how gorgeous is he!!!
i hope his leg can be sorted, and i hope he finds a forever loving home.... i actually cant get over how amazingly beautiful his eyes are, :flrt:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope they are found, but based on the amount of blue Great Danes I saw at crufts i think there are likely a fair number of breeders of them around :rant2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful dog, glad Daneline are on the case, they're a great rescue.


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

He is gorgeous - hopefully his breeders will be found and reported. I don't know how anybody could dump a young puppy.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

has anyone at daneline or anywhere looked through the free-ads? preloved, epupz and the like to see if there are any pups for sale.

i don't know how you could just dump him. they would've been able to find a home for him surely, even if they gave him away. that's better than just dumping him.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor little man!!  He's gorgeous! Whomever dumped him should be ashamed and I hope they're found and held responsible


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

any updates on Trench??


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

Trench Update from Lissi at Daneline :

The results of Trench's CT scans show that his leg problems are genetic but have been exacerbated by poor nutrition. They feel that his best option by far is to have surgery on both legs.

Trench is being operated on today (17/03/11) and will then begin the road to recovery and a much better life.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I live in st neots and have not heard of a local litter.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

what is wrong with some ppl really? how could they just abandon any animal? sick.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh my word - my heart melted in those eyes! He is such a handsome boy, how could anyone not want to love him forver?

Speedy recovery Trench - i really think people will be queuing round the block to offer you a new home xxx


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

hes gorgeous, shame about his leg! poor boy! what a beautiful colour!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

how awful, anyone got any idea what the genetic problems called at all?


----------



## debeckle (Aug 21, 2011)

to anyone who is intrested trench which is now called logan is now rehomed with my family he is nearly 9 months old and is in perfect health his legs have been sorted with a difficult but successful operation, we adopted him in may just after he had his cast off his front legs, he had a condition called ulnar syndrome which is basically bowing of the front legs. he now weights near enough 9 1/2 stone and is stil a playful puppy who cant keep still.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

He is gorgeous, i used to show Danes back in the 80's for friends of mine who bred them so have a soft spot for them :2thumb:. Well done on homing him, he looks a picture of health now.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow what a handsome boy hes grown into:flrt: Well done for giving this boy a second chance in life:no1:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

AWW, He's beutiful, well done for rehoming him, he looks very happy and healthy now :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What a beautiful boy he is!!! Well done you for taking him in and giving him the love he deserves!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What a wonderful end for such a beautiful dog with such a terrible beginning in life! :2thumb:

He has grown into a very handsome dog, which I think was evident from the photo of him at 4 months, but it's excellent that the operation has straightened his leg and given him the chance to have an even better life. :2thumb:


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awwww! He truely is gawjus! How can people just dump a lovely little, well big guy like him?


----------

